# Have you or would you ever date outside of your race?



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

And why?


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes.Because i dont care what race is a girl as long as im attracted to her.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, I would. Personally I think it would be a lot harder for me to date someone who had a cultural/upbringing far different to mine. Race doesn't really play that big a role for me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've only dated outside of my race. I'm not opposed to dating black guys though.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would, but I really haven't.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I've only only dated white girls :/ don't know why... Just who I'm attracted to I guess... I've asked out black girls and Latin American girls as well but haven't had a lot of success...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Melvin1 said:


> Yes.Because i dont care what race is a girl as long as im attracted to her.


^ This. I don't follow any arbitrary customs or religious rules. I am a free person. If I am attracted to you and find you hot, I would date you.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sure, if I liked her.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep, I'm not one to let race get in the way of liking someone.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope. **** Sapiens only, please. Well, maybe a Neanderthal if she was really hot.

Okay seriously? Of course. In high school my first girlfriend was Guamanian and my second was half Korean.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I would only be bothered if their English was poor, or if they had a thick accent. Might also be a problem if their family had something against it. I just don't want to deal with that. That's more cultural than racial, though.

My Sociology professor always told us that race is an illusion.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah... I get attracted to personality first, so as long as their personality was compatible then it wouldn't matter.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, of course I would. I've been attracted to all different types of guys (looks wise). Personality is what is important to me.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I would date outside of my race. I have a thing for Indian and Latino/Hispanic guys the most lol.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Definitely. I like guys in general, race doesn't affect attraction for me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes(two of my exes were black). I don't think about it at all. I get physically attracted to white guys more often, but that's just a preference.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, I don't judge by race. Neither by religion or place of origin for that matter


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I never have, but I would, race isn't really something I concern myself about when dating.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't but I would be open to it. I haven't dated many people in general.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Definitely. Attractiveness has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have dated outside of my race. Not interested in dating anymore, though.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

**** yeah I would.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

It's hilarious how nobody voted no, but in the thread "what skin colors are you attracted to", there were tonnnnns of people saying that certain skin colors aren't attractive.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't ever dated, but I would. Race doesn't even factor in for me. I'm attracted to a person about 90% from their personality, and the remaining 10% for their physical attractiveness (but it's more an afterthought).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

always starting over said:


> It's hilarious how nobody voted no, but in the thread "what skin colors are you attracted to", there were tonnnnns of people saying that certain skin colors aren't attractive.


One could say that a certain skin color isn't a physically appealing to them, but it doesn't mean they gage their potential dates _solely_ based off of this one factor of physical attraction.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't see why race would matter at all.
Certain cultural differences might prove difficult for some, but race and culture are far from the same, of course.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think culture and socioeconomics are more important to the success of a relationship than race. My boyfriend is a different race from me, but we both grew up in western countries and we're both nonreligious, and we both have similar political and social values and similar educational and socioeconomic backgrounds. It honestly depends on the person and not the color of their skin.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Of course I would.  Not that I've ever dated anyone in "real life" of a different race but I would prefer to.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

No


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

why not?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Yes, I don't care what race a guy is as long as there's chemistry between us.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Yes(two of my exes were black). I don't think about it at all. I get physically attracted to white guys more often, but that's just a preference.


Are there a lot of black guys in Sweden?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Never really dated anybody but all the women I've had brief encounters with or tried to court were white. Haven't really met a woman of my race that I was attracted to.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup. Its funny because in middle school and elementary school I always had crushes on Hispanics.. and in high school I kind of had a thing with a black guy, but Ive never actually dated anyone who wasn't white. Then again Ive only had 2 boyfriends. My parents wouldn't be happy if I dated outside my race, but that just shows how prejudice they are.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I think culture and socioeconomics are more important to the success of a relationship than race. My boyfriend is a different race from me, but we both grew up in western countries and we're both nonreligious, and we both have similar political and social values and similar educational and socioeconomic backgrounds. It honestly depends on the person and not the color of their skin.


I agree with all of this. If we're _culturally _similar, race is pretty much irrelevant to me.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah. Like many have stated, attractiveness isn't tied to race.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but I'm sort of picky about the ethnicity. Most of the guys I've dated have been hispanic/Brazilian or Japanese. I'm not attracted to guys with my coloring. Blonde/brown hair and pale skin is a turn off. At the same time I'm not attracted to black guys either unless they are very mixed. I wouldn't date anyone from a very sexist country either (arab countries, Iran, Pakistan, Turkey, etc.) due to cultural differences and general yick factor.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

(I'm being lenient with the term race here/including ethnicity)

Technically, I've never dated, but the person I almost went on a date with was black. The first guy I kissed was Japanese-American, the second white and the third Puerto Rican. My point? I don't care about the guy's color/race, ethnicity or nationality. 

That being said, I have a preference for brown guys (Indian, Latino, etc.) and white/pale boys with dark hair.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to say I wouldn't until I met/fell in love with my ex.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What if i said no?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> Are there a lot of black guys in Sweden?


Define "a lot"? Yes, there are people of all colours in Sweden.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope, and probably wouldn't either. Just a physical preference.


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

Xenos said:


> Nope. **** Sapiens only, please. Well, maybe a Neanderthal if she was really hot.
> 
> Okay seriously? Of course. In high school my first girlfriend was Guamanian and my second was half Korean.


Agree, was going to post same thing.

Only humans for me.

I'd like to add, just for transparency, that distinctions of race ( black White Asian ect) are for morons. And I would not date a moron, as morons are inferior to the average human.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Nope, and probably wouldn't either. Just a physical preference.


What about horny Argonian butlers?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Monotony said:


> What about horny Argonian butlers?


Nord or go home!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Nord or go home!


Pfft Nords have nothing on superior Mer.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Sure, if I liked her.


This


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I would rather date a caucasoid/********* mix but I am not dismissing the idea of dating someone else completely due to the very slim chance of ever meeting someone like that. I'd rather not date a monoracial person if there is an alternative though.


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

My family is multicultural so I don't think anything of interrational dating.
Bring on the asian guys.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Never had a date. But more than two years ago I went out with a white boy. It was not a date though. just a meeting 

I'm going to Japan soon. I wonder if I will have my first date with a Japanese guy...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Out of all the guys I dated (more than 5 I think), I only dated one that was the same race/ethnicity as me.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It'd be pretty difficult to find someone who was the same ethnicity as me. This kind of question relies on racial binaries. So yeah.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Out of all the guys I dated (more than 5 I think), I only dated one that was the same race/ethnicity as me.


Why?

What are you anyway? Black, Asian?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Nope, and probably wouldn't either. Just a physical preference.


I used to think this as well when I was 15. Kept convincing myself that it was just a preference and that I was really super open minded and all.
Then when I was 21 I met this Asian guy with green eyes. Such an intelligent and tall sweetheart. :love That really opened up my eyes.

Now I can make sushi like no other!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Why?
> 
> What are you anyway? Black, Asian?


I'd guess what she is is a Human, but I could be wrong. The internet is full of cats.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd guess what she is is a Human, but I could be wrong. The internet is full of cats.


Never mind, I found it. She is an Asian human.


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Why only be restricted to one group of people, cause there are so many different cultures out there. Why miss out. It is the 21st century.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm hispanic. I've only been with one hispanic. Everyone else has been Asian, white and black. Always wanted to be with a middle eastern girl.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

No. But I would consider dating outside of my species.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Never mind, I found it. She is an Asian human.


>.>


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never had any relationship experiences with someone of my own race oddly enough. Ultimately it's about how well you relate & connect, not race


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I never got the chance to.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Chex Mix taste pretty good.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I'm sticking with white girls because that's what I'm attracted to.

I see my response is not at all popular.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> No, I'm sticking with white girls because that's what I'm attracted to.
> 
> I see my response is not at all popular.


Nope.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> No, I'm sticking with white girls because that's what I'm attracted to.
> 
> I see my response is not at all popular.


It doesn't really matter, you're attracted to who you're attracted to, as long as you don't think that everyone should do as you do. Some people might get annoyed because of your preference, but it doesn't matter at the end of the day.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Of course. I've never been in a relationship, but I've liked guys of all different ethnicities.


I just can't understand the mindset that would cause people to say 'no'. It's hard enough to find someone who's a good match for you as it is without cutting your chances even more by ruling out everyone except for one group of people, whoever that group is.


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've dated someone that was mixed black+white (I'm white). Usually I'm attracted to white guys (but I'm often attracted to b+w guys), but I have been attracted to members of all races. It doesn't matter, as long as I find them attractive haha.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

dizzyizzy919 said:


> (but I'm often attracted to b+w guys)


Hey there


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


> Hey there


haha hi!


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope. Should I some day be blessed with children, I want them to resemble me. Besides, I find women of my own race the most beautiful.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> *Nope. Should I some day be blessed with children, I want them to resemble me.* Besides, I find women of my own race the most beautiful.


Ridiculous argument.

My father is white, my mother is black and Asian. I might have a golden beige skintone, fuller lips and green eyes (instead of the blue ones my dad has), but I DEFINITELY look like my father. People tell me I resemble him to a great extent, and I see that too.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Why isn't my avatar working?


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Ridiculous argument.
> 
> My father is white, my mother is black and Asian. I might have a golden beige skintone, fuller lips and green eyes (instead of the blue ones my dad has), but I DEFINITELY look like my father. People tell me I resemble him to a great extent, and I see that too.


I'm pale, blonde and blue eyed. Physical traits that will disappear should I have children with a someone outside of my race.

Please do tell me how you resemble him to a great extent.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Anonym said:


> I'm pale, blonde and blue eyed. Physical traits that will disappear should I have children with a someone outside of my race.
> 
> Please do tell me how you resemble him to a great extent.


 Physical features, structure and shape. Perhaps ironically, exactly the same thing that makes a child resemble one parent more than another when both parents have the same skin tone.

I answered yes to both, it's all about a woman's demeanor and personality, I've got to be able to connect with a woman emotionally and mentally, there's got to be chemistry between our personalities.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> I'm pale, blonde and blue eyed. Physical traits that will disappear should I have children with a someone outside of my race.
> 
> Please do tell me how you resemble him to a great extent.


Again; ridiculous argument. Skincolour, haircolour and eyecolour are just a few physical traits. You could easily have a different skin/hair/eyecolour from your parent and still look like them because you have a lot of other features in common.
My father and I have the same forehead, faceshape, cheekbones, teeth, freckles, distance between the eyes and eyebrows. People easily identify us as father and daughter.

Second, I know many non-white people that have married white people, their children looking fully white with blonde hair and blue eyes.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Shines said:


> Physical features, structure and shape. Perhaps ironically, exactly the same thing that makes a child resemble one parent more than another when both parents have the same skin tone.
> 
> I answered yes to both, it's all about a woman's demeanor and personality, I've got to be able to connect with a woman emotionally and mentally, there's got to be chemistry between our personalities.












They look strikingly similar, don't they? Same nose, eyes, skin color, lips and hair.

I'm not saying that one is more beautiful than the other, just that I want my children to look like me.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't dated but I've not been attracted to races that differ greatly from mine, both in colour and personality. (ie. blacks).


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> They look strikingly similar, don't they? Same nose, eyes, skin color, lips and hair.
> 
> I'm not saying that one is more beautiful than the other, just that I want my children to look like me.


That is just so ignorant and you know it. So typical of you to show an extreme example. There are many same race couples where the child doesn't look like the parent and many examples where the mixed child resembles the white parent.

Like I said: many mixed couples have children that look fully white. Assuming that the non-white partner has to be fully black is plain stupid.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

WhatBITW said:


> I haven't dated but I've not been attracted to races that differ greatly from mine, both in colour and personality. (ie. blacks).


Blacks come in all colours and personalities. Same goes for Asians, whites and hispanics.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Anonym said:


> They look strikingly similar, don't they? Same nose, eyes, skin color, lips and hair.
> 
> I'm not saying that one is more beautiful than the other, just that I want my children to look like me.


 I don't understand, surely you haven't just posted a random picture of a white woman carrying two black children to prove that it's universally impossible for a parent and child with different skin tones to in any way resemble each other?

I can't say I understand the insatiable need for somebody to require that their children have the same skin color as them, not that I really mind.

But to suggest it's impossible for a parent and child to share the same physical features if they have different colored skin is silliness.

The fact is, you might have two children with a white woman, and neither of them will end up sharing your physical features, so your argument is strictly about skin color, rather than just resemblance.

There's nothing wrong with being attracted to people who look like you, or in fact look like anything! It's simply a matter of aesthetic preference, it's just the argument you're making to justify it seems flawed.

* On the conveyor belt tonight, you can have :-*

1... A child with white skin that looks absolutely nothing like you, with green eyes who you've fathered with a white woman.

2... A child with golden skin who shares most of your physical features, with green eyes who you've fathered with a Latin woman.

It's just that suggesting 1 resembles you and 2 doesn't, solely on the basis of skin color doesn't make any sense, when 2 shares virtually all of your physical features and 1 looks like they could've been fathered by anybody. Do you get what I mean?


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Like I said: many mixed couples have children that look fully white. Assuming that the non-white partner has to be fully black is plain stupid.


 That's very true. I know a couple, who have two children, one white, one black and they both share the physical features of both parents.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> There are many same race couples where the child doesn't look like the parent and many examples where the mixed child resembles the white parent.


Not the most stand out features, ie skin, hair and eye colour, shape of eyes and nose, hair texture etc etc. I want children that shares these features with me and I'm sorry you find that ignorant but you're not gonna tell me how to live my life.



CinnamonDelight said:


> Like I said: many mixed couples have children that look fully white. Assuming that the non-white partner has to be fully black is plain stupid.


Of course. If one parent is 1/16 native american, the other one 100% European then the child is most likely gonna look white, and then there're some extremely unusual cases where the child takes after its white parent, but I don't feel like rolling the dice.

White babies for me, sorry if that offends you.

Edit: Please stop giving examples of "people you know".


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Anonym said:


> White babies for me, sorry if that offends you.


 The only reason it's offensive, is because you're coming across through your posts, as if you have fundamental issues with people who aren't white.

As I've said, just being attracted towards people of a particular physical appearance is neither here nor there, it's nothing more than preference, but there seems to be far more to it than that with you and that's what's offensive.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Yeah of course. Why the hell would I limit my options to one race?


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Shines said:


> you're coming across through your posts, as if you have fundamental issues with people who aren't white.


I don't. Does that make you happier?


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> Not the most stand out features, ie skin, hair and eye colour, shape of eyes and nose, hair texture etc etc. I want children that shares these features with me and I'm sorry you find that ignorant but you're not gonna tell me how to live my life.
> 
> Of course. If one parent is 1/16 native american, the other one 100% European then the child is most likely gonna look white, and then there're some extremely unusual cases where the child takes after its white parent, but I don't feel like rolling the dice.
> 
> ...


I could care less about your life and who you want to have children with, I'm saying that your argument is flawed. Very flawed. And I think you know that yourself. Posting on a forum can mean getting a response back, you should have figured that out by now.

You're saying stop giving examples, but you are doing exactly the same with your ridiculous picture heidi's kids.









Rashida Jones and mother.








Kidada Jones and mother









Not 1/16 Native American and still motherd a white child.










Same goes for this woman.










Guess who's the mommy?

Well this:









Not 1/16 Native American either


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> snip


You seem have missed this part of my post:



Anonym said:


> and then there're some extremely unusual cases where the child takes after its white parent, but I don't feel like rolling the dice.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> You seem have missed this part of my post:


Uhm, that's not unusual AT ALL. In fact most of Latin and mixed race people, when they have children with a white person, have kids that end up looking fully caucasian. And since you assume a biracial person looks a certain way, you would never know if white (looking) person has a non-white parent.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Uhm, that's not unusual AT ALL. In fact most of Latin and mixed race people, when they have children with a white person, have kids that end up looking fully caucasian.


You are very confused and clearly have no idea what you're talking about. There's no such thing as a latin race. And what are these mixed raced people? 1/16 native like I mentioned earlier?

If I were to have children with a 50/50 asian/white or black/white woman, the chances of my children looking like me, being naturally blond and blue eyed are very very slim.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Anonym said:


> I don't. Does that make you happier?


 No... Absolutely not, in literary terms, it's called a sub-text and the sub-text of your posts is _obvious_ to anybody with at least a half functioning capacity for intuition.

Begging everybody's forgiveness for bringing politics into the equation for the sake of making a point, but there's no such thing as a Northern-European far right wing conservative, who doesn't have an innate aversion to black people, outside of right wing propaganda and press talk.

- http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...r-conservative-97601-post1512367/#post1512367

This is an international bulletin board for people brought together by a common cause, _social anxiety_. It's not the right place for people with extremist opinions, to be expressing sentiment centered around excluding people for the way they look.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've been attracted to many different races and mixed raced girls, love who you love, if you find it then cherish it no matter what ethnic background. Everyone is human at the end of the day, though ideally I'd prefer to find someone I find beautiful of my own race.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> You are very confused and clearly have no idea what you're talking about. There's no such thing as a latin race. And what are these mixed raced people? 1/16 native like I mentioned earlier?
> 
> If I were to have children with a 50/50 asian/white or black/white woman, the chances of my children looking like me, being naturally blond and blue eyed are very very slim.


Absolute nonsense. Those chances would be almost just as big as when you have a child with with a white brown/green eyed women with darker hair. I bet you know very little of these couples, otherwise you would have never said such a thing.








https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/69648_385070674923175_1899459330_n.jpg









This is just one of the many interracial couples I know. Mommy is mixed. 3 out of 4 kids are blonde with blue eyes, while daddy isn't even blonde himself. The other kid has light brown eyes but I still on the lighter side of the spectrum. Especially the boy looks like his dad to a great extent.

I agree that there is not such thing as a latin race, but a lot of Americans seem to think so if you look at other polls in the voting booth. Then again, biologists say there isn´t something like race at all.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Shines said:


> innate aversion to black people.


:haha

Why would I? I don't hate or even dislike people I don't know anything about, whether they be black, white, yellow or green. Don't pretend to know me or my feelings towards black people.



Dark Shines said:


> This is an international bulletin board for people brought together by a common cause, _social anxiety_. It's not the right place for people with extremist opinions, to be expressing sentiment centered around excluding people for the way they look.


I'll exclude anyone I wish from my personal love life. What's the point of this thread if you can't vote no because it might upset some people?


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Absolute nonsense.


:doh

I'm not really gonna go into genetics and recessive traits because we're going way off topic.

I wont date outside my race and that's that. I wish you the best of luck with whoever you find in the future.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> :doh
> 
> I'm not really gonna go into genetics and recessive traits because we're going way off topic.


You don't have to tell me anything about genetics anyway since I study biology 

I hope you find someone that likes you for you, and that you have healthy children, if you ever have them.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I have. There is one demographic I absolutely won't do again. 
Cultural and linguistic factors are always going to factor. It comes down to how attracted and accommodating I am with the person.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Anonym said:


> I'll exclude anyone I wish from my personal love life. What's the point of this thread if you can't vote no because it might upset some people?


 As I've said, having an aesthetic preference towards potential partners is perfectly acceptable in my opinion. It's not your decision that is offensive, it's the racist sub-text in your sub-sequent posts that I found reprehensible.

Do you feel it's _less acceptable_ for a white person to date a black person than it is another white person?


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Dark Shines said:


> No... Absolutely not, in literary terms, it's called a sub-text and the sub-text of your posts is _obvious_ to anybody with at least a half functioning capacity for intuition.
> 
> Begging everybody's forgiveness for bringing politics into the equation for the sake of making a point, but there's no such thing as a Northern-European far right wing conservative, who doesn't have an innate aversion to black people, outside of right wing propaganda and press talk.
> 
> ...


Actually he hasn't said anything extremely far right. Just because you disagree with him doesn't mean that he's not allowed to voice his thoughts.


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

depends.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

Dark Shines said:


> Do you feel it's _less acceptable_ for a white person to date a black person than it is another white person?


No. I don't want to tell others how to live their life or who to date. If you're white and want to date a black person? Go for it.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> No. I don't want to tell others how to live their life or who to date. If you're white and want to date a black person? Go for it.


What if your children decided to have children with someone of another race?


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Actually he hasn't said anything extremely far right. Just because you disagree with him doesn't mean that he's not allowed to voice his thoughts.


 The point of disagreement isn't that we answered differently on the poll, the point of disagreement concerned the racist sub-text of the posts, in the presentation of a white person parenting a black child as some kind of genetic abomination. I'd actually say that racial segregation in the context of procreation, is a fairly extreme right wing belief.

With regards to what should and shouldn't be allowed, I would still maintain that this website is a support forum for people who have a mental/emotional disability that cause those afflicted with it to feel excluded and unable to integrate socially with other people because of the way they perceive themselves and thus, I don't think that sentiments that act to exclude or make people feel inferior on the basis of the way they look should be allowed here. I see way too much racism and discrimination in the discussion forums on this message board and given the type of message board it is and the purpose it was erected, I quite frankly think it's disgusting, I think the people behind it should be reprimanded and I think the staff in charge should clamp down on it.



Anonym said:


> No. I don't want to tell others how to live their life or who to date. If you're white and want to date a black person? Go for it.


 I admire that and it's a point we both definitely agree on, but you must feel that it is _less acceptable_ in principle, or you wouldn't be adamant that all of _your_ prospective partners be white.

Your preference isn't actually an aesthetic one, it's not that you simply don't find non-white people physically attractive, it's that you don't want to procreate with a non-white person because you feel it's unacceptable for your children not to be blond and blue, which implies a political motivation.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Anonym said:


> Not the most stand out features, ie skin, hair and eye colour, shape of eyes and nose, hair texture etc etc. I want children that shares these features with me and I'm sorry you find that ignorant but you're not gonna tell me how to live my life.


Make sure not to date anyone with curly hair if you have straight hair, because curly's dominate (I know my mum has curly hair, my dad has straight hair and my brother has curly hair and mine is wavy in between and has gotten curlier in places as I've gotten older)

If it's blue eyes you want you should probably stay away from anyone with brown eyes, and the same goes for dark hair. I hope that's not the case for your sake because that's most of the world gone :') you know, because it's not about skin colour it's about them having your traits, and certain genes are dominate.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

race is just a number


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Make sure not to date anyone with curly hair if you have straight hair, because curly's dominate (I know my mum has curly hair, my dad has straight hair and my brother has curly hair and mine is wavy in between and has gotten curlier in places as I've gotten older)
> 
> If it's blue eyes you want you should probably stay away from anyone with brown eyes, and the same goes for dark hair. I hope that's not the case for your sake because that's most of the world gone :') you know, because it's not about skin colour it's about them having your traits, and certain genes are dominate.


Isn't that what I've been saying this entire time? But according to CinnamonDelight, you're wrong.

"because that's most of the world gone"

Wasn't planning on going around the world to date women, I'm happy where I'm at.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> Isn't that what I've been saying this entire time? But according to CinnamonDelight, you're wrong.
> 
> "because that's most of the world gone"
> 
> Wasn't planning on going around the world to date women, I'm happy where I'm at.


That´s not what I said at all. Learn how to read instead of twisting other peoples words.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

-


CinnamonDelight said:


> What if your children decided to have children with someone of another race?


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> That´s not what I said at all. Learn how to read instead of twisting other peoples words.


Then why have you been arguing against me? I said that it's rare for a child to take after its white, blond and blue eyed parent if the other parent is mixed race. So am I right now?



CinnamonDelight said:


> What if your children decided to have children with someone of another race?


What about it?


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> Then why have you been arguing against me? I said that it's rare for a child to take after its white, blond and blue eyed parent if the other parent is mixed race. So am I right now?
> 
> What about it?


Because that is untrue. While it is true that certain physical traits are dominant (while infully), it´s not rare for a child to take after it´s white parent if the other parent is mixed race. It´s a ludacris assumption on your part.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Anonym said:


> Nope. Should I some day be blessed with children, I want them to resemble me. Besides, I find women of my own race the most beautiful.


I used to have a friend who's mom was white and dad was half black half white and she was pale had freckles, green eyes, and red hair... I actually didn't even know that she was black...


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> it´s not rare for a child to take after it´s white parent if the other parent is mixed race. It´s a ludacris assumption on your part.


Then why are natural blondes and redheads disappearing?

The chances of a natural blonde child in an all white relationship are small, even if one of the parents is naturally blonde. Even smaller if one of the parents is mixed race, despite all of you claiming to know all these mixed race people with blond hair and blue eyes. :lol


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Reading back, you both just seemed to jump on him for stating his preference and blew this out of proportion. And it'll be a depressing day when SAS jumps on people for so called racism when that isn't anything of the sort.


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

Considering I'm Australian,Filipino,German and Spanish, I think almost everyone is outside my race lol


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> Then why are natural blondes and redheads disappearing?
> 
> The chances of a natural blonde child in an all white relationship are small, even if one of the parents is naturally blonde. Even smaller if one of the parents is mixed race, despite all of you claiming to know all these mixed race people with blond hair and blue eyes. :lol


What you are telling is nonsense and based on nothing but ignorance. First, I know many children that are one quarter asian or black that have blonde hair and light eyes.Then again, you live in Sweden, which is a far less multiracial society than the Netherlands. Maybe that explains some of your preconcieved notions. Second, you don't need blonde hair and blue eyes to be considered 'fully white' by the general public.

It's ridiculous to say that the chances are even smaller when one person is mixed. Race is not biologically acknowleged. A so called 'mixed' woman with brown eyes, brown hair and a slightly browner skin is nothing else than a woman with brown eyes, brown hair and sligtly browner skin. Many brown haired, brown/green eyed women concieve blue eyed blonde children every day. If you think that's rare you are living in a toadstool.

I have red hair, pale skin and green eyes and my mother isn't even half black (not 100% black either). :teeth And I know many of my kind.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Reading back, you both just seemed to jump on him for stating his preference and blew this out of proportion. And it'll be a depressing day when SAS jumps on people for so called racism when that isn't anything of the sort.


I don't care about his preference, it's the reasoning behind it that is stupid. It's okay to call out people on their ignorance.
I see you voted 'no' in the poll. I don't know why you are defending this person, because no one said he cannot have a preference.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Three cute one quarter indonesian girls to save the topic!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> race is just a number


 lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Anonym said:


> Isn't that what I've been saying this entire time? But according to CinnamonDelight, you're wrong.
> 
> "because that's most of the world gone"
> 
> Wasn't planning on going around the world to date women, I'm happy where I'm at.


Oh wait you live in Sweden, yeah OK that would be easier, almost everywhere else most 'white' people have brown hair and eyes, or hazel eyes or sometimes grey or a blend of colours.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> I know many children


Here we go with this **** again.



CinnamonDelight said:


> Then again, you live in Sweden, which is a far less multiracial society than the Netherlands


.

You really have no idea what you're talking about and it shows. I grew up, and live in a city that is 50% immigrants, from all over the world.



CinnamonDelight said:


> Second, you don't need blonde hair and blue eyes to be considered 'fully white' by the general public.


When did I say that? I've only said that I want my children to look like me, and they most likely will if I find a woman that shares my physical traits. Less likely if I date outside my race. It's really that simple so can we drop this now?


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> I don't care about his preference, it's the reasoning behind it that is stupid. It's okay to call out people on their ignorance.
> I see you voted 'no' in the poll. I don't know why you are defending this person, because no one said he cannot have a preference.


I'm "defending him" because as the other person said, this is an anxiety website. I don't really see the need to pick at someone for pages and pages simply for one thing that he said. I'm surprised it offended anyone to be honest. I've heard far worse.
And yes, I did.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> Here we go with this **** again.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


There is no one pointing a gun at you saying that you must respond to everything I say.

And no, it´s really not that simple. It´s untrue. But keep believing it if that makes your life easier.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> I'm "defending him" because as the other person said, this is an anxiety website. I don't really see the need to pick at someone for pages and pages simply for one thing that he said. I'm surprised it offended anyone to be honest. I've heard far worse.
> And yes, I did.


This is not picking on someone. This is a forum, where people exchange opinions and information. You are acting as if he is a defenseless little bird. No one is obliged to respond to everything directed at that person.

I don´t really see what is has to do with offending someone either. As far as I see no one has been offended by someone else´s preference.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> This is not picking on someone. This is a forum, where people exchange opinions and information. You are acting as if he is a defenseless little bird. No one is obliged to respond to everything directed at that person.
> 
> I don´t really see what is has to do with offending someone either. As far as I see no one has been offended by someone else´s preference.


"With regards to what should and shouldn't be allowed, I would still maintain that this website is a support forum for people who have a mental/emotional disability that cause those afflicted with it to feel excluded and unable to integrate socially with other people because of the way they perceive themselves and thus, I don't think that sentiments that act to exclude or make people feel inferior on the basis of the way they look should be allowed here. I see way too much racism and discrimination in the discussion forums on this message board and given the type of message board it is and the purpose it was erected, I quite frankly think it's disgusting, I think the people behind it should be reprimanded and I think the staff in charge should clamp down on it."

Yeah...

Alright, if you weren't offended, then happy days and we can all get along.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> And no, it´s really not that simple. It´s untrue. But keep believing it if that makes your life easier.


At this point I don't know if you're trolling me.

Either way, I will keep believing it, and it will make my life a lot easier. Thanks and bye.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> At this point I don't know if you're trolling me.
> 
> Either way, I will keep believing it, and it will make my life a lot easier. Thanks and bye.


I am being completely serious :boogie


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> "With regards to what should and shouldn't be allowed, I would still maintain that this website is a support forum for people who have a mental/emotional disability that cause those afflicted with it to feel excluded and unable to integrate socially with other people because of the way they perceive themselves and thus, I don't think that sentiments that act to exclude or make people feel inferior on the basis of the way they look should be allowed here. I see way too much racism and discrimination in the discussion forums on this message board and given the type of message board it is and the purpose it was erected, I quite frankly think it's disgusting, I think the people behind it should be reprimanded and I think the staff in charge should clamp down on it."
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> Alright, if you weren't offended, then happy days and we can all get along.


Uhm, that was not me. That was another person (who also made some good points by the way).


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Uhm, that was not me. That was another person (who also made some good points by the way).


We were talking about anyone being offended on this thread.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I do find it remarkable how many of these threads keep popping up. It's like every 2 months the stereotypical race thread comes up. Maybe people should do some sitesearching first since this question has been asked a gazillion times before.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> I do find it remarkable how many of these threads keep popping up. It's like every 2 months the stereotypical race thread comes up. Maybe people should do some sitesearching first since this question has been asked a gazillion times before.


I actually did, but I felt like making a poll because I was curious and I hadn't made a proper thread in a while. You didn't have to reply to it if it bothered you.
And there's nothing stereotypical about it, it's just a question. :stu


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

The fact that different races exist is a good thing. Race mixing destroys that diversity. I'm not racist I don't hate black people or any other race. What I hate is the fact that White Nations are been flooded with an endless wave of immigration and our race is dying out. This is a disgrace. Ill stick with my own kind.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I find it interesting that all the people who voted "no" are white. There aren't any black, Asian, or hispanic people who aren't into interracial dating? :con


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I find it interesting that all the people who voted "no" are white. There aren't any black, Asian, or hispanic people who aren't into interracial dating? :con


That may be because only whites are facing extinction.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Matthew987 said:


> That may be because only whites are facing extinction.


Really? I don't know how it is in the UK, but America is still mostly white by far.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Matthew987 said:


> That may be because only whites are facing extinction.


:lol


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Really? I don't know how it is in the UK, but America is still mostly white by far.


Our national identity is changing fast we have only a small country. In London most babies born are non indigenous and that's not even counting immigration. This is in only about 40 years.

Please don't think I hate other races I just love my own and want it to survive. I may have Nationalist views but its only because the UK can not take in any more people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Matthew987 said:


> That may be because only whites are facing extinction.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_British

United Kingdom
England 42,279,236 (79.8%) (2011)[2]
Scotland 4,832,000 (95.5%) (2001)[3]
Wales 2,855,450 (93.2%) (2011)[4]
Northern Ireland 1,778,449 (98.2%) (2011)[1]

the lowest percentage is England which is still a massive majority at 79%



> Official census statistics identifying "white people". Few countries have census category "white".
> 
> United States	223,553,265[28]
> Brazil	92,000,000[29]
> ...


^ in just those countries the population of people classified as white (though obviously it varies by regional definition though I have to say, why does it really matter when you think about it?) is 285,358,862.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Matthew987 said:


> Our national identity is changing fast we have only a small country. In London most babies born are non indigenous and that's not even counting immigration. This is in only about 40 years.
> 
> Please don't think I hate other races I just love my own and want it to survive. I may have Nationalist views but its only because the UK can not take in any more people.


Most immigrants here are from other European countries and would be classified as white by the census in Britain (you seemed to ignore that in your other post? I don't know.) They do still bring in other cultural elements though yes. It's only really England and in particular the South East of England that experiences a sizable level of immigration. If you look into it some cities and towns in the UK could really benefit from more people but people are not spreading out because there are more jobs in the South East.

I don't believe 1st generation immigrants (I assume that's what you're talking about) coming into the country are making us lose our culture, or can be blamed for that. I believe that a lot of people here don't have an interest in keeping up with old traditions and this can actually be seen throughout the world to some extent, not just here. Older people try to keep traditions alive while younger people want to do their own thing (not all, but on average.)

London is a very multicultural city, one of the worlds most multicultural cities and is not representative of the UK as a whole.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Persephone The Dread keep in mind that this is less than one generation of immigration. 50 year ago there was nearly only whites and now 1 in 5 English are non white. fast forward another 60 years and then another. All the non whites will then be voting and electing governments because they are technically British. Just think about what will happen if it is not stopped.

I'm referring to white British by the way. I don't see anything wrong with been sensible on immigration. Its not racist to protect what's our's


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Matthew987 said:


> Persephone The Dread keep in mind that this is less than one generation of immigration. 50 year ago there was nearly only whites and now 1 in 5 English are non white. fast forward another 60 years and then another. All the non whites will then be voting and electing governments because they are technically British. Just think about what will happen if it is not stopped.


Nothing bad at all? As generations go on after the first generation of immigration people become increasingly more culturally like the country they are living in. Sometimes it only takes being born in the country (depends on the parents and how willing they are to embrace the culture of the place they've moved to.) The government is working to cut down on immigration in general and it is going down slowly but surely year by year.

The colour of the people's skin etc (any aspect of their physical appearance actually) has no impact whatsoever on this subject so I do not feel in any way worried by what colour skin 1 in 5 British people do or don't have. The only element that would influence voting would be their values and beliefs.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nothing bad at all? As generations go on after the first generation of immigration people become increasingly more culturally like the country they are living in. Sometimes it only takes being born in the country (depends on the parents and how willing they are to embrace the culture of the place they've moved to.) The government is working to cut down on immigration in general and it is going down slowly but surely year by year.
> 
> The colour of the people's skin etc (any aspect of their physical appearance actually) has no impact whatsoever on this subject so I do not feel in any way worried by what colour skin 1 in 5 British people do or don't have. The only element that would influence voting would be their values and beliefs.


Britain is vastly overpopulated and the NHS can barely cope as it is. Have you seen there beliefs! What about those white girls that were groomed by a gang of Muslims and the mosques springing up everywhere! Any yes I know not all Muslims are bad people but some have extreme beliefs which don't belong in this century never mind the nation. And what about the immigrants who are living in ghettos because there is not enough housing in many areas?

Skin colour matters because whites are a race that's been here for 100s of years and we don't need another taking over.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Matthew987 said:


> Britain is vastly overpopulated and the NHS can barely cope as it is. Have you seen there beliefs! What about those white girls that were groomed by a gang of Muslims and the mosques springing up everywhere! Any yes I know not all Muslims are bad people but some have extreme beliefs which don't belong in this century never mind the nation. And what about the immigrants who are living in ghettos because there is not enough housing in many areas?
> 
> Skin colour matters because whites are a race that's been here for 100s of years and we don't need another taking over.


 See, I didn't think it'd take long for somebody like you to start playing this broken record, it never usually does in this place.

When will people like you ever learn to blame those who do wrong for what they've actually *done*, rather than what they look like. White people commit vicious crimes too, not because they're white, but because they're bad, what people look like doesn't matter, _action is character_ and it's what people _say _and _do_ as individuals, that defines _them_, not everybody who looks like them.

You can't possibly hope to present yourself as being balanced and reasonable, by blaming crimes committed by black people on their ethnicity, while blaming crimes committed by white people on them simply being bad.

It's not often I see black people at SAS spewing out stereotyped, racist claptrap, that's all I'm pointing out.

It's like the place is a hotbed for white supremacy nut jobs and right wing conservatives. It doesn't seem to matter where you go in the discussion forums at SAS, you haven't got far to read before you come across somebody using current affairs or lifestyle chat to justify taking a cheap shot, stereotyping and verbally bashing anybody else at SAS who doesn't look like they do.

It's just plain unacceptable in a place like this and it seems to be endemic, it's like the place is full of rot.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As for the previous discussion, since most hispanics are quite mixed they tend to have "weak" blood. So if they have kids with a white person, the kids will look pretty white. If they have kids with a Chinese person, the kids will look pretty much Chinese.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

this thread has erm been derailed quite a bit. i guess it's to be expected ("controversial" topic).

anyway, yes, of course i would. dating only within my race is a needless limitation, as is deciding against someone simply because of it. for me, physical and emotional attractiveness largely aren't linked to race (i do have preferences in skin tone and favour the ability to speak certain languages.. but there's often _someone_ within a race that could fulfill that criteria, anyway.. and even then, it's certainly not so important that i'd overlook everyone else). i just don't see the need to be so rigid with my likes.. i like being open to possibility. oh. i would expect those not of my ethnicity/race to be willing to learn about my cultural background, though. it's a part of my identity that i would like to share with them (this learning/sharing could be mutual, ofc).


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Dark Shines said:


> When will people like you ever learn to blame those who do wrong for what they've actually *done*, rather than what they look like. White people commit vicious crimes too, not because they're white, but because they're bad, what people look like doesn't matter, _action is character_ and it's what people _say _and _do_ as individuals, that defines _them_, not everybody who looks like them.
> 
> You can't possibly hope to present yourself as being balanced and reasonable, by blaming crimes committed by black people on their ethnicity, while blaming crimes committed by white people on them simply being bad.


I wish more people saw it that way and applied it to all different groups and all different types of crimes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Matthew987 said:


> Britain is vastly overpopulated and the NHS can barely cope as it is. Have you seen there beliefs! What about those white girls that were groomed by a gang of Muslims and the mosques springing up everywhere! Any yes I know not all Muslims are bad people but some have *extreme beliefs which don't belong in this century never mind the nation.* And what about the immigrants who are living in ghettos because there is not enough housing in many areas?
> 
> Skin colour matters because whites are a race that's been here for 100s of years and we don't need another taking over.


I find this part ironic, I'll let you figure out why.

I'm not arguing that endless immigration with no control and overpopulation are issues that should not be taken seriously, because of course there are limits to how many people can fit in a country. You are pointedly ignoring all of the many crimes that 'white' people commit within the UK and the world at large and only focusing on those committed by people who have different skin tones.

I agree that extremism should be taken seriously and that grooming of young girls and teenagers in general by older men is incredibly inappropriate. It's painfully obvious though, that you seem to think skin colour = beliefs which is really not true. As long as the core beliefs and cultures of the country are maintained skin colour has nothing to do with it, and by ostracising people like that you're just going to make the divisions more obvious and more real.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Matthew987 said:


> That may be because only whites are facing extinction.


 This is not consistent with reality, you are a member of the human race and our species has evolved multiple subspecies, that have developed distinctive genetic traits, driven by differences in our geographical and environmental exposure.

It's not a case of there being two sub-species: white people and everybody else, it doesn't work like that outside of right wing propaganda.

The fact is, as people of ALL different races procreate and interbreed, the physical traits that distinguish these subspecies from each other will disappear, eventually and after a long..... long..... time, everybody will look and sound the same and as far as I'm concerned, the sooner the better.

Then maybe we could all concentrate on trying to achieve something as a species, rather than squabbling and fighting over whose genetic individuality is the most important, whose genetic individuality is superior, whose genetic individuality is deserving of the most rights and who's better and who's worse. :roll

It's just ridiculous. Humanity is locked in this never ending charade, of shameful, simple minded, stupidity and it doesn't matter how it's presented as an argument, it is absolutely, nothing more than that, it never has been and for as long as it remains an issue, it never will be.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Milco said:


> I wish more people saw it that way and applied it to all different groups and all different types of crimes.


 You and me both my good fellow, you and me both.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No personally. I find some of the shaming technique and rhetoric directed at others who have said no in this thread to be incredibly self righteous.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't have a race


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

I wonder why threads about gender are not allowed and threads about people's skin color are fine lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Matthew987 said:


> The fact that different races exist is a good thing. Race mixing destroys that diversity. I'm not racist I don't hate black people or any other race. What I hate is the fact that White Nations are been flooded with an endless wave of immigration and our race is dying out. This is a disgrace. Ill stick with my own kind.


Why do racists always say they're not racist?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I see we have another member from stormfront here.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Of course  I've never understood the reason not to...we're all people. Though I suppose people have preferences, idk lol


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

meepie said:


> Why do racists always say they're not racist?


Quote of the day! :boogie


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I loose a small piece of my sanity every time I see the word "racist".. :roll:no


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Im not a member of stormfront I hate Nazis. You all clearly don't know what racism actually is. Racism is hating or aiming to destroy a racial group. Ethnic cleansing is a form of racial discrimination. Like what nearly happened to the native Americans or jews. Immigration on this scale is a form of ethnic cleansing. There are already places that whites can not go in England. sure whites are not been killed in the street yet but immigrants are given priority in jobs, housing, and religious freedom. you can where a burqa but not a cross to work for fear of been sacked.

Isnt is sad when you cant even discuss immigration without been laughed at and called a Nazi. Just look at yourselves brainwashed by the government. I really don't understand why you are all fine with giving the nation away to a group of people other than your own with no history here. Its no different than conquest without a war.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Matthew987 said:


> Im not a member of stormfront I hate Nazis. You all clearly don't know what racism actually is.* Racism is hating or aiming to destroy a racial group.* Ethnic cleansing is a form of racial discrimination. Like what nearly happened to the native Americans or jews. Immigration on this scale is a form of ethnic cleansing. *There are already places that whites can not go in England.* sure whites are not been killed in the street yet but immigrants are given priority in jobs, housing, and religious freedom. *you can where a burqa but not a cross to work for fear of been sacked.*
> 
> *Isnt is sad when you cant even discuss immigration without been laughed at and called a Nazi.** Just look at yourselves brainwashed by the government. *I really don't understand why you are all fine with giving the nation away to a group of people other than your own with no history here. Its no different than conquest without a war.


I'm pretty much with you on this one but this is the wrong thread for this discussion..


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dark sighs are you denying that Muslim extremists exist? I never said white people cant be bad and blacks cant be good but when you look at the facts must crimes are committed by black people despite them been a minority still. If they were not hear the nation would be safer that's not "right-wing propaganda" its a fact. The left will never except that there policy's have failed.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks istseasiertorun some people are blind to the double standards. You are right this is the wrong place to talk about this. If people actually knew me they would know im a good person. They cant accept that some people have different views and opinions to them.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Matthew987 said:


> Dark sighs are you denying that Muslim extremists exist? I never said white people cant be bad and blacks cant be good but when you look at the facts must crimes are committed by black people despite them been a minority still. If they were not hear the nation would be safer that's not "right-wing propaganda" its a fact. The left will never except that there policy's have failed.


Sigh.. I don't remember the thread, but someone made one proving that Black people commit more crimes because they're at a lower socioeconomic status, not because they're black. Poverty is the reason they commit crimes, not because they're inherently criminals. I can't believe that it's 2013 and people still believe this ****.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Huh? This poll surprises me. Must be because of how many oppotunities there are for dating outside your race in the US.. I've never dated outside of race, but ofcourse I would'nt actually mind doing it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Matthew987 said:


> Thanks istseasiertorun some people are blind to the double standards. You are right this is the wrong place to talk about this. If people actually knew me they would know im a good person. *They cant accept that some people have different views and opinions to them.*


Exactly my argument, mate..


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

gunner21 don't call peoples views ****. I believe culture is a factor in influencing them to commit crime. When my gran parents were young crime was lower and people were poor then. Bottom line is people find security in a shared culture and race. Multiculturalism leads to chaos. 

This is not the place for arguing this is a support forum. You wont change my mind and I wont change other peoples so there's no point. I no its hard for Marxists but just accept that were not all identical robots and lets support each other in overcoming social anxiety. 

My final word I oppose race mixing and immigration end of discussion.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Yeah, I would. Personally I think it would be a lot harder for me to date someone who had a cultural/upbringing far different to mine. Race doesn't really play that big a role for me.


This. Like if someone was very strict in practising a different religion from mine then it would be a lot harder. Race is not a big deal to me.


----------



## NHGIER (Mar 14, 2013)

I have, their race isn't what I'm attracted to. It's all based off their personality and how we connect.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

So I can't have a decent conversation with you? Figured as much.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> So I can't have a decent conversation with you? Figured as much.


Appearantly you can´t have a decent conversation with me, no.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Appearantly you can´t have a decent conversation with me, no.


Well, I'm trying to. Oh well.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd be open to dating anyone if I liked them and they liked me, no matter the race. 
The UK is a multicultural country like it or not Matthew987, the traditional white population will most surely be in a minority by the end of the century if current trends continue. But it's our punishment for the past empire and colonising non-white lands, most of Western Europe is facing the same fate. People with your views can't win, it's too late already and Europe no longer belongs to the European race.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Stardwarf said:


> I'd be open to dating anyone if I liked them and they liked me, no matter the race.
> The UK is a multicultural country like it or not Matthew987, the traditional white population will most surely be in a minority by the end of the century if current trends continue. But it's our punishment for the past empire and colonising non-white lands, most of Western Europe is facing the same fate. People with your views can't win, it's too late already and Europe no longer belongs to the European race.


That´s right. Neither does it belong to the asian or black race by the way. Mixed race people will be the marjority in a century or so, and that´s absolutely OK


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Matthew987 said:


> gunner21 don't call peoples views ****. I believe culture is a factor in influencing them to commit crime. When my gran parents were young crime was lower and people were poor then. Bottom line is people find security in a shared culture and race. Multiculturalism leads to chaos.
> 
> This is not the place for arguing this is a support forum. You wont change my mind and I wont change other peoples so there's no point. I no its hard for Marxists but just accept that were not all identical robots and lets support each other in overcoming social anxiety.
> 
> My final word I oppose race mixing and immigration end of discussion.


[sarcasm] Yeah, multiculturalism is so chaotic. USA allowed widespread immigration from Europe and then Asia and look at how ****ty it is there. Immigration = bad bad bad [/sarcasm]


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> [sarcasm] Yeah, multiculturalism is so chaotic. USA allowed widespread immigration from Europe and then Asia and look at how ****ty it is there. Immigration = bad bad bad [/sarcasm]


And the natives pretty much disappeared as a result of that. Is that a good thing too?


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> [sarcasm] Yeah, multiculturalism is so chaotic. USA allowed widespread immigration from Europe and then Asia and look at how ****ty it is there. Immigration = bad bad bad [/sarcasm]


You can't really compare UK and US immigration. Very different ballgame.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, a quick look at the demographics of UK will tell you that about *92% of the population is still White*.

I don't know where you're getting this **** about whites becoming obsolete from.

http://www.indexmundi.com/united_kingdom/demographics_profile.html


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Anonym said:


> And the natives pretty much disappeared as a result of that. Is that a good thing too?


So you're saying whites/Europeans should have never been let into America?


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Not saying I agree with him but it might be better for you to look at the London statistics.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> So you're saying whites/Europeans should have never been let into America?


You tell me. Was it a good thing for the natives, did they benefit from it?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rubixkoob said:


> Not saying I agree with him but it might be better for you to look at the London statistics.


Well the data from London will obviously be skewed. It is a major city and will obviously have a more diverse population.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

That's an excuse and a half.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Anonym said:


> You tell me. Was it a good thing for the natives, did they benefit from it?


Well, that depends on how you define benefit really. But, as long as you don't apply the double standard of saying it was fine for Europeans to migrate to other countries and not fine for others to immigrate to Europe, I am cool with it.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> But, as long as you don't apply the double standard


That's why I'm asking you. What happened to the Amerindians will happen to Europeans if current trends are allowed to continue.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Matthew987 said:


> Thanks istseasiertorun some people are blind to the double standards. You are right this is the wrong place to talk about this. If people actually knew me they would know im a good person. They cant accept that some people have different views and opinions to them.


They can accept it lol they just don't agree with you and are telling you they don't agree.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Can a mod close this thread already? Seems to have just devolved completely and I've already lost my faith in the Human *race* as it is. Where are my sentient Aliens at?

I'm all for debate usually, but this is the wrong section and probably wrong forum. Plus there's too many inaccurate 'facts' being bandied about and that's just _annoying_.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah and I wonder who derailed it in the first place. (I know who'll get blamed though)


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> [sarcasm] Yeah, multiculturalism is so chaotic. USA allowed widespread immigration from Europe and then Asia and look at how ****ty it is there. Immigration = bad bad bad [/sarcasm]


Sarcasm is a very low form of wit.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rubixkoob said:


> Yeah and I wonder who derailed it in the first place. (I know who'll get blamed though)


I don't think that matters any more, there's been a few separate occasions anyway. One conversation seemed to be mostly resolved, and then another started lol *face palm* I shouldn't get involved myself, but I just have to point out inaccuracies and logical fallacies when I see them.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol fair point, I'm mostly just annoyed with the first argument anyway.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

My only problem was when someone *cough cough* said that black people are more likely to commit crime.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> My only problem was when someone *cough cough* said that black people are more likely to commit crime.


Well... they are :stu Its a fact.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Matthew987 said:


> Well... they are :stu Its a fact.


*sigh* let's just be thankful that you're not a policy-maker.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't help but judge those who said no.



And how much do you wanna bet they're all mostly (if not all) white? :lol


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> I can't help but judge those who said no.
> 
> And how much do you wanna bet they're all mostly (if not all) white? :lol


Well that last sentence doesnt make you any better.
I said no because for one thing, I haven't, I've never been attracted to anyone outside of my race and I just can't envision that happening. That doesn't mean that I look down on other races, but of course that's the conclusion you've no doubt jumped upon.

I've never personally seen an Asian (Middle Eastern) dating a white person, whereas I've seen white people dating other races. I'm sure if anyone said "Who wants to bet they're all mostly black" on any other topic theyd be hounded.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

HustleRose said:


> I can't help but judge those who said no.
> 
> *And how much do you wanna bet they're all mostly (if not all) white?* :lol


In all honesty, what does it ****ing matter!? :roll


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Well that last sentence doesnt make you any better.
> I said no because for one thing, I haven't, I've never been attracted to anyone outside of my race and I just can't envision that happening. That doesn't mean that I look down on other races, but of course that's the conclusion you've no doubt jumped upon.
> 
> I've never personally seen an Asian (Middle Eastern) dating a white person, whereas I've seen white people dating other races. I'm sure if anyone said "Who wants to bet they're all mostly black" on any other topic and theyd be hounded.


In a topic called 'what women are you into?' you answered this:


Rubixkoob said:


> White or Asian. My ex was half Asian, half white. Very pretty.


Since you voted no, I am curious what ethnicity you are. Are you part white part Asian yourself?
Otherwise that answer is kind of an enigma.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah, where's Cinnamon? I've spotted someone who's actually said something racist.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> In all honesty, what does it ****ing matter!? :roll


I don't know if it matters or not but it surely is notable. I wonder why this is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

HustleRose said:


> I can't help but judge those who said no.
> 
> And how much do you wanna bet they're all mostly (if not all) white? :lol


This point has been brought up already.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> In a topic called 'what women are you into?' you answered this:
> 
> Since you voted no, I am curious what ethnicity you are. Are you part white part Asian yourself?
> Otherwise that answer is kind of an enigma.


Her complexion was white, and she told me herself that that's what she identifies with most.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This point has been brought up already.


I don't care, but thanks for the notice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

HustleRose said:


> I don't care, but thanks for the notice.


Of course you don't, otherwise you wouldn't have said it in the first place. Anyway, I'm just spreading the Morgan Freeman philosophy. I couldn't care less if it's 'politically correct' or not, some people (myself included) don't want to be addressed by our skin colour as though it's some all defining feature.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Her complexion was white, and she told me herself that that's what she identifies with most.


That may be, but you said you also liked asian women. They are of another race, even if they have a complexion that is reasonably light.

And why is it relevant that that is what she idenitifies with most?


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> That may be, but you said you also liked asian women. They are of another race, even if they have a complexion that is reasonably light.
> 
> And why is it relevant that that is what she idenitifies with most?


I'd say it's quite obviously relevant.

A fair point. But I still can't envision myself dating someone fully out of my race. I like Chinese women for example. I find the majority that I've met to have great personalities. Linking that to my life though, there just aren't any living near me so I can only envision dating within my race. There's nothing wrong with that. I just get annoyed at people being so high and mighty that we're not all answering yes.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> I'd say it's quite obviously relevant.
> 
> A fair point. But I still can't envision myself dating someone fully out of my race. I like Chinese women for example. I find the majority that I've met to have great personalities. Linking that to my life though, there just aren't any living near me so I can only envision dating within my race. There's nothing wrong with that. I just get annoyed at people beig so high and mighty that were not all answering yes.


If it was obvious then I wouldn´t have asked. I still don´t see how it is relevant what she identifies with most, since we are talking about looks here and not personality. Isn't that barrier in not dating a certain race - looks?
Because you can never generalize personality. There are many chinese women out there that don't have a nice personality, and plenty of latina's that are sweet and bubbly.

It´s kind of weird to vote ´no´ when you are interested in interracial dating. You said you find Asian women attractive. Wouldn´t that mean that, say you met a chinese woman that you like, you would be open to dating her?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm just looking for a willing one.... If she's legal, nice, breathes on her own, and conscience, works for me... she doesn't have to speak my language, I don't care what color she is, I don't care if she's shorter or taller than me, etc.. etc...etc... I'm just lonely.... you know ?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Alienated said:


> I'm just looking for a willing one.... If she's legal, nice, breathes on her own, and conscience, works for me... she doesn't have to speak my language, I don't care what color she is, I don't care if she's shorter or taller than me, etc.. etc...etc... I'm just lonely.... you know ?


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> If it was obvious then I wouldn´t have asked. I still don´t see how it is relevant what she identifies with most, since we are talking about looks here and not personality. Isn't that barrier in not dating a certain race - looks?
> Because you can never generalize personality. There are many chinese women out there that don't have a nice personality, and plenty of latina's that are sweet and bubbly.
> 
> It´s kind of weird to vote ´no´ when you are interested in interracial dating. You said you find Asian women attractive. Wouldn´t that mean that, say you met a chinese woman that you like, you would be open to dating her?


Because its not related to personality. I've never really linked skin colour with personality anyway. Her complexion is white and the only reason I realised that she was mixed was because I met her dad. 
It's not weird. I met one on my university course who was telling me that her family would disapprove of her dating anyone over here. If there were more opportunities for me to meet them then I might, but there are environmental and traditional factors to consider. The likelihood of that happening in my life isn't high, so I voted no. I seem to contradict myself a lot but I hope that helped clear it up a little.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> I'd say it's quite obviously relevant.
> 
> A fair point. But I still can't envision myself dating someone fully out of my race. I like Chinese women for example. I find the majority that I've met to have great personalities. Linking that to my life though, there just aren't any living near me so I can only envision dating within my race. There's nothing wrong with that. I just get annoyed at people being so high and mighty that we're not all answering yes.


And actually, almost no one got 'high and mighty' on here for people having a certain exclusive physical preference (which I have my own ideas about) and _therefore_ not wanting to date interracially. It was when people started making statements such as 'mixing races destroys the white race', 'the white race should be protected' that people started asking questions. Personally, the only reason I could slightly imagine someone not wanting to date outside of their race is because they don't find a certain race physically attractive.
Generalizations based on personality are ridiculous, because even if members of a certain race tend to have certain personality traits that you find attractive or unnattractive MORE OFTEN than another race, there will always be individuals of whatever race that also have those same desired personality traits.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Because its not related to personality. I've never really linked skin colour with personality anyway. Her complexion is white and the only reason I realised that she was mixed was because I met her dad.
> It's not weird. I met one on my university course who was telling me that her family would disapprove of her dating anyone over here. If there were more opportunities for me to meet them then I might, but there are environmental and traditional factors to consider. The likelihood of that happening in my life isn't high, so I voted no. I seem to contradict myself a lot but I hope that helped clear it up a little.


I know plenty of half Asian half white mixes that have a white complexion that look part Asian. In fact, a lot of full Asians have white complexions. You can't say someone does not look Asian just because she has a white skintone.
So what if you meet a Chinese girl that IS open to dating you? I don't know in what tiny village you live where there are no non-white people but where I live (the Netherlands) there are plenty of white males dating Asian (or black, latin, whatever) females. I see it all the time at university.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Well yes, but there was still no need to jump on the one guy for stating his opinion and victimising people.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> I know plenty of half Asian half white mixes that have a white complexion that look part Asian. In fact, a lot of full Asians have white complexions. You can't say someone does not look Asian just because she has a white skintone.
> So what if you meet a Chinese girl that IS open to dating you? I don't know in what tiny village you live where there are no non-white people but where I live (the Netherlands) there are plenty of white males dating Asian (or black, latin, whatever) females. I see it all the time at university.


Isn't that the whole point I've been making? It doesn't happen where I live. (Village in Ireland) so there's no point in giving me these random examples. I seriously don't need to be told something as blindingly obvious as the point you made about people being individuals. 
Once again, likelihood of that happening is very small, so I voted for the no option.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Well yes, but there was still no need to jump on the one guy for stating his opinion and victimising people.


I think that is completely subjective what someone calls jumping on and victimizing. In Dutch we have a saying 'wie de bal kaatst kan hem terug verwachten'. It means: whoever throws a ball, can expect to get a ball thrown back him/her. If you post an opinion on here that is controversial, clearly that will spark a flame with some people. And that is okay. No one is being stalked here and everyone has the right to withdraw himself from a discussion at any given time.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Isn't that the whole point I've been making? It doesn't happen where I live. (Village in Ireland) so there's no point in giving me these random examples. I seriously don't need to be told something as blindingly obvious as the point you made about people being individuals.
> Once again, likelihood of that happening is very small, so I voted for the no option.


 Are there any non-white people where you live at all?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm lovin' this right now..  opcorn


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Are there any non-white people where you live at all?


Very few, and none of which I'm attracted to.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

It's good to be back, I missed reading threads like this


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

A pale full Asian



















A brown half-Asian


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> Very few, and none of which I'm attracted to.


Do you have any non-white friends?
Do you talk to alot of non-white women? (if you talk to women at all)


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

CinnamonDelight said:


> A pale full Asian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just determined to bring it back to this. :lol
My ex looked like none of those, so I don't see any point in you posting that.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

What on earth... I have SA. There's no need to try and insult me. I've managed to get a few girlfriends, that's an achievement for me anyway.
I made a few at uni. Again, I really don't see where you're going with this.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> You're just determined to bring it back to this. :lol
> My ex looked like none of those, so I don't see any point in you posting that.


I absolutely didn't think she would look like any of these women lol) , but then again it was not my intention of posting someone that looked like your ex. I just love seeing how different people of the same 'race' can look.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> What on earth... I have SA. There's no need to try and insult me. I've managed to get a few girlfriends, that's an achievement for me anyway.
> I made a few at uni. Again, I really don't see where you're going with this.


I didn't mean to insult you at all. But since this is a social anxiety forum I figured many people would have making trouble contact with people. And from what I seem to read many people have trouble making contact with the other gender specifically, men AND women  
I'm just very interested! That's why I asked. Good of you that you made friends at uni!


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, Cheryl Cole is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

She is, I'll give her that.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Disgusting though that she is dating a black man and mixing the races. Now their children won´t look like them.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Please stay on topic or this thread will be locked. Thanks.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

:roll 
Some people just love to stir.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubixkoob said:


> :roll
> Some people just love to stir.


I guess so yeah.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Rubixkoob said:


> Well that last sentence doesnt make you any better.
> I said no because for one thing, I haven't, I've never been attracted to anyone outside of my race and I just can't envision that happening. That doesn't mean that I look down on other races, but of course that's the conclusion you've no doubt jumped upon.
> 
> I've never personally seen an Asian (Middle Eastern) dating a white person, whereas I've seen white people dating other races. I'm sure if anyone said "Who wants to bet they're all mostly black" on any other topic theyd be hounded.


This. :yes


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Now, as said before: let's get back on topic.
Seems like the overwhelming majority of people is willing to date interracially. To be honest I thought people in general would be far more negative about it. Seems like times are changing, which I find a beautiful thing ​


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Now, as said before: let's get back on topic.
> Seems like the overwhelming majority of people is willing to date interracially. To be honest I thought people in general would be far more negative about it. Seems like times are changing, which I find a beautiful thing ​


A majority of people on this site would be willing to date Rosie O'Donnell just to be with someone, anyone. And of course people don't want to vote no and be bothered by overly sensitive mixed race people.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Anonym said:


> A majority of people on this site would be willing to date Rosie O'Donnell just to be with someone, anyone. And of course people don't want to vote no and be bothered by overly sensitive mixed race people.


To be honest I don´t think that´s the case at all. If people were afraid to vote no for hurting others then they probably wouldn´t have voted at all.

People are just willing to date interracially to an overwelming majority. I love it. It think it´s a progression. :boogie


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

More like a regression.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, you guys are still at it!? :lol


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Where are my sentient Aliens at?


The number one reason we need more space exploration! :b


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

"If people were afraid to vote no for hurting others then they probably wouldn´t have voted at all."

The people who'd vote no will obviously not vote at all.


"It think it´s a progression." Of course, you want more people to be like you, that's understandable and normal.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Pssssst, let me tell you a secret: mixed people are all VERY different from each other. So no, it's not because I want more people to 'be like me'. :yes 

The fact of the matter is that an overwhelming majority is open to interracial dating. You say you are not racist so I don't know why you would even care about it, Anonym. Just see it and aknowledge is. Let it go and be happy that there are more pale and blonde women for you.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

CinnamonDelight said:


> Pssssst, let me tell you a secret: mixed people are all VERY different from each other. So no, it's not because I want more people to 'be like me'.


That's what it sounds like to me, why else would you find interracial dating so "beautiful", what makes it so special and wonderful?



CinnamonDelight said:


> Just see it and aknowledge is.


I just did. See my post about Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like purple hair.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> The number one reason we need more space exploration! :b


Those eye brows look like they were drawn on (with marker maybe ) looks like some trends transcend species though. That's cool.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Those eye brows look like they were drawn on (with marker maybe ) looks like some trends transcend species though. That's cool.


Hmm.. they don't actually have hair, so I'm not quite sure if they have natural eye brows. I guess that might explain why it's drawn on.

I wonder what the attitude would actually be towards interspecies dating if we ever found another sentient life-form out there that we could communicate with (not that we ever will).
Maybe it'd be accepted if they just looked humanoid enough, but not if they looked like.. a dog..? :um

:tiptoe


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> Hmm.. they don't actually have hair, so I'm not quite sure if they have natural eye brows. I guess that might explain why it's drawn on.
> 
> I wonder what the attitude would actually be towards interspecies dating if we ever found another sentient life-form out there that we could communicate with (not that we ever will).
> Maybe it'd be accepted if they just looked humanoid enough, but not if they looked like.. a dog..? :um
> ...


Based on history and knowing Humans, quite probably negative starting out, with there being less people against it if they looked more Humanoid than not. As time goes by I'd guess if it became common, less and less people would have a problem with it.

I feel like the biggest issue people would have would probably come from people trying to create hybrid children. In a lot of cases, presumably, Humans would not be able to breed naturally with lifeforms from other planets, even if they looked very Human. In fact there are examples of species on Earth that are pretty different despite looking similar due to convergent evolution. But then again who knows? Maybe Humans would be able to breed with some of the Aliens. But yeah, I think that would be the biggest thing, experimentation like that is a controversial topic right now, and I feel like it would be in the future too.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Based on history and knowing Humans, quite probably negative starting out, with there being less people against it if they looked more Humanoid than not. As time goes by I'd guess if it became common, less and less people would have a problem with it.
> 
> I feel like the biggest issue people would have would probably come from people trying to create hybrid children. In a lot of cases, presumably, Humans would not be able to breed naturally with lifeforms from other planets, even if they looked very Human. In fact there are examples of species on Earth that are pretty different despite looking similar due to convergent evolution. But then again who knows? Maybe Humans would be able to breed with some of the Aliens. But yeah, I think that would be the biggest thing, experimentation like that is a controversial topic right now, and I feel like it would be in the future too.


In the video game series mass effect, it allows for human-alien relationships, and straight & gay relationships too. The blue alien shown in the previous post, is of an all "female" race called the Asari. Asari use a different form of reproduction so it is possible for them to breed with humans, but the baby comes out as 100% Asari. It explains it in the game. And obviously all of the other aliens species ( except of the Asari) cannot have hybrids.

I think the controversy of alien-human relationships was mentioned briefly in the first game, but it was never really a big deal. One of the characters actually romances a AI robot in the game too.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Milco said:


> The number one reason we need more space exploration! :b


+1

Asari are awesome


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

wow, I can't believe such racist comments are tolerated on this forum.



Dark Shines said:


> This is not consistent with reality, you are a member of the human race and our species has evolved multiple subspecies, that have developed distinctive genetic traits, driven by differences in our geographical and environmental exposure.
> 
> It's not a case of there being two sub-species: white people and everybody else, it doesn't work like that outside of right wing propaganda.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I hope some of you never reproduce.


I agree! Too busy to read this thread though.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Dark Shines! I don't see the point of preserving the white race or any race for that matter. The racism that is accepted here is appalling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> In the video game series mass effect, it allows for human-alien relationships, and straight & gay relationships too. The blue alien shown in the previous post, is of an all "female" race called the Asari. Asari use a different form of reproduction so it is possible for them to breed with humans, but the baby comes out as 100% Asari. It explains it in the game. And obviously all of the other aliens species ( except of the Asari) cannot have hybrids.
> 
> I think the controversy of alien-human relationships was mentioned briefly in the first game, but it was never really a big deal. One of the characters actually romances a AI robot in the game too.


Yeah I thought they were from Mass Effect, though I haven't played that game.


----------



## trolololololololo (Aug 12, 2013)

Why not.


----------

